

Falsehoods Programmers Believe About Names (2010) - cgoodmac
http://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/06/17/falsehoods-programmers-believe-about-names/

======
cgoodmac
Given all the concerns listed here, what's a good way to store names?

~~~
tbrownaw
Whatever is closest to matching all the other systems you have to talk to, or
expect to have to talk to.

compatibility > correctness

Humans are more fault-tolerant than computers.

